# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون البعثات والمنح والإعانات الدراسية

## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأولتعريفات و أحكام عامة*مادة (1)* : في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يكون للكلمات والعبارات التالية، المعنى المحدد قرين كل منها ما لم يقتض سياق النص معنى آخر:
-   *الوزارة* : وزارة التعليم العالي.
-   *الوزير* : وزير التعليم العالي.
-   ا*للجنة* : لجنة البعثات بوزارة التعليم العالي.
-   *التعليم دون الجامعي* : دراسة تلي الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها لا تقل مدتها عن سنة دراسية، ولا يمنح الدارس بعدها شهادة جامعية.
-   *التعليم الجامعي* : دراسة للحصول على شهادة جامعية تلي الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها مدتها أربع سنوات دراسية أو ما يساويها بنظام الساعات المعتمدة، ويجوز أن تكون المدة ثلاث سنوات دراسية إذا كانت مسبوقة بدراسة تمهيدية بعد الحصول على الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها 
-   *الدراسات العليا*: دراسة للحصول على درجة علمية أعلى من الشهادة الجامعية.
-   *البعثة الدراسية*: الدراسة داخل أو خارج السلطنة على نفقة الحكومة للحصول على مؤهل في التعليم دون الجامعي أو الجامعي أو درجة علمية في الدراسات العليا. 
-   *المنحة الدراسية* : النفقات والمزايا المادية المقدمة من أي جهة حكومية أو غير حكومية وطنية كانت أو أجنبية أو هيئة دولية بغرض حصول الموفد على مؤهل في التعليم دون الجامعي أو الجامعي أو درجة علمية في الدراسات العليا من داخل السلطنة أو خارجها. 
-   *المبعوث* : من توفده الحكومة على نفقتها في بعثة دراسية داخل أو خارج السلطنة.
-   *الموفد* : من يوفد في بعثة أو منحة أو إجازة دراسية طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
-   *الإعانة الدراسية* : المساعدة المادية التي تقدمها الوزارة للدارسين على نفقتهم في مراحل التعليم دون الجامعي والجامعي والدراسات العليا.
-   *الإجازة الدراسية* : موافقة جهة العمل على تفرغ الموظف للدراسة للحصول على مؤهل في التعليم دون الجامعي أو الجامعي أو الدراسات العليا.
*مادة (2)* : تسري أحكام هذا القانون على البعثات الدراسية الداخلية أو الخارجية وعلى المنح والإعانات الدراسية. 
ولا تسري على المهام والدورات والدراسات التي تهدف إلى تأهيل الموظفين بوحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة ورفع كفاءتهم الوظيفية، ولا تؤدي إلى الحصول على مؤهل في التعليم دون الجامعي أو الجامعي أو درجة علمية في الدراسات العليا، كما لا تسري على حالات إيفاد الموظفين للدراسة بالمعاهد التابعة للوحدات الحكومية التي يعملون بها. 
*مادة (3)* : يجوز أن تتضمن البعثة الدراسية الخارجية أو الداخلية دراسة لفترة معينة داخل أو خارج السلطنة.
*مادة (4)* : يجوز لوحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة أن توفد موظفيها في بعثات دراسية على نفقتها بعد موافقة الوزارة. 
وتتولى وزارة الخدمة المدنية اختيار من يتقرر إيفادهم في بعثات دراسية على نفقة الوزارة من الموظفين الخاضعين لأحكام قانون الخدمة المدنية، الذين ترشحهم الوحدات الحكومية التي يعملون بها. طبقا لضوابط الأولوية التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية.
وفي جميع الأحوال يجب أن تتوافر في شأن المبعوث والموفد الشروط المقررة بهذا القانون، وتلتزم وحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة بإخطار وزارة الخدمة المدنية بحالات إيفاد الموظفين في البعثات الدراسية.
*مادة (5) :* تشكل اللجنة برئاسة وكيل الوزارة وعضوية كل من :
- مدير عام المديرية العامة للبعثات بالوزارة                                نائبا للرئيس
- مدير عام المديرية العامة للشئون الإدارية والمالية بالوزارة
- ممثل لوزارة الخدمة المدنية بدرجة مدير عام 
- ممثل لوزارة المالية بدرجة مدير عام 
- ممثل أكاديمي من جامعة السلطان قابوس 
- مدير الدائرة القانونية بالوزارة 
- مدير دائرة البعثات بالوزارة                                                عضوا ومقررا 
وتعقد اللجنة اجتماعاتها بصفة دورية كل شهرين، ولا يكون انعقادها صحيحا إلا إذا حضره ثلثا عدد الأعضاء على الأقل على أن يكون من بينهم الرئيس أو نائبه.
ويجوز لرئيس اللجنة دعوتها للانعقاد متى اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك على أن تكون الدعوة للاجتماع قبل عقده بأسبوع على الأقل. 
وللجنة أن تدعو حضور اجتماعاتها من ترى الاستعانة بهم من ذوي الخبرة إذا اقتضت المصلحة العامة ذلك دون أن يكون لهم صوت معدود في المداولات. 
وتصدر اللجنة قراراتها بأغلبية أصوات الأعضاء الحاضرين وعند التساوي يرجح الجانب الذي منه رئيس الجلسة.
*مادة (6) :* تختص اللجنة بما يأتي: 
أ- المشاركة في رسم سياسات البعثات وتخطيطها وتحديد الغاية منها في ضوء احتياجات السلطنة بالتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية. 
ب- تحديد أعداد البعثات الدراسية التي على نفقة الوزارة في ضوء الإعتمادات المالية المتاحة وتحديد تخصصات المبعوثين والبلاد التي يوفدون إليها. 
ج- اختيار انسب المرشحين من طالبي البعثات الدراسية من غير الموظفين وفقا لضوابط وأحكام هذا القانون. 
د- تحديد مدة البعثة الدراسية بما لا يقل عن الحد الأدنى المقرر للدراسة بالمؤسسة التعليمية التي يلتحق بها المبعوث. 
هـ- اقتراح المخصصات الشهرية والبدلات للمبعوثين والإعانات الدراسية لغيرهم من الدارسين الخاضعين لإشراف الوزارة واقتراح تعديلها. 
و- البت في الطلبات المقدمة من المبعوثين لتغيير التخصص، ويشترط لذلك موافقة جهة العمل ان كان المبعوث موظفا. 
ز- البت في طلبات تمديد البعثة أو وقف مدة سريانها أو تغيير بلد الدراسة طبقا للضوابط المقررة بهذا القانون. 
ح- دراسة تقارير الملحقيات الثقافية وجهات الإشراف الأخرى وتوصياتها بشأن المبعوثين واتخاذ ما يلزم بشأنها. 
ط- دراسة المقترحات بشأن تقديم الإعانات الدراسية ورفع التوصيات اللازمة للوزير. 
ى- بحث ودراسة الموضوعات الأخرى المماثلة التي تحال إليها من الوزير. 
*مادة (7) :* لكل ذي مصلحة التظلم للوزير من قرارات اللجنة خلال ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ علمه بالقرار أو إخطاره به بموجب كتاب مسجل. 
ويجب البت في التظلم خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تقديمه، وذلك كله وفقا للشروط والضوابط والإجراءات التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية، ويعتبر مضي هذه المدة دون رد بمثابة رفض للتظلم. 
*مادة (8) :* للوزير بناء على توصية اللجنة، وطبقا للشروط والضوابط التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية الموافقة على طلبات ذوي الخبرة الذين يرغبون في الدراسة بمرحلتي التعليم الجامعي والدراسات العليا بعد تقديم ما يفيد القبول بإحدى الجامعات المعترف بها من قبل الوزارة وموافقة جهة العمل على الالتحاق بالدراسة المطلوبة. 

*مادة (9) :* تقدم الوزارات والوحدات الحكومية سنويا اقتراحاتها عن احتياجاتها من البعثات في السنة المالية الجديدة مشفوعة ببيان تفصيلي عن كل بعثة وتخصصها والغرض منها ومدى الحاجة إليها إلى المديرية العامة للبعثات بالوزارة التي تتولى عرضها على اللجنة لدراستها، وأخذها في الاعتبار عند المشاركة في رسم سياسة البعثات الدراسية وتحديد أعدادها المطلوبة سنويا.
*الفصل الثاني**البعثات الدراسية*


*مادة (10) :* يشترط بصفة عامة في المبعوث أن يكون عماني الجنسية حسن السير والسلوك ولم يسبق الحكم عليه في جريمة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة ما لم يكون قد رد إليه اعتباره وان يكون لائقا صحيا وان يستوفى المستندات التي تحدها اللائحة التنفيذية.
*مادة (11) :* بالإضافة للشروط المنصوص عليها بالمادة السابقة يجب أن يكون المرشح للبعثة الدراسية لغير الموظفين حاصلاً على الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها بنسبة نجاح لا تقل عن 75% وألا يزيد عمره في أول أكتوبر التالي لترشيحه على خمسة وعشرين عاما وعند التزاحم تكون الأولوية للأعلى في مجموع الدرجات وتفضل عند التساوي التخصصات العلمية. 
*مادة (12) :* مع عدم الإخلال بما هو متبع بالجهات ذات النظم الوظيفية الخاصة وما ورد بأحكام قانون الخدمة المدنية ولائحته التنفيذية وبالمادة (10) من هذا القانون يشترط في الموظف الذي يوفد في بعثة دراسية ما يأتي:
أ‌-    أن لاتقل نسبة نجاحه في الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها عن 60% بالنسبة للدراسة بالتعليم دون الجامعي، وعن 65% بالنسبة للدراسة بالتعليم الجامعي. 
ويعفى من هذه النسبة من حصل بعد الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها على دبلوم معترف به من قبل الوزارة يكون التخصص فيه مرتبطا بالدراسة الموفد إليها. 
ب‌-  أن يكون المؤهل الحاصل عليه بتقدير جيد على الأقل في حالة الإيفاد للدراسات العليا.
ج- ألا يزيد عمره عن (35) سنة ميلادية بالنسبة لمرحلة الدراسة دون الجامعي والجامعي وعلى (45) سنة ميلادية بالنسبة لمرحلة الدراسات العليا وذلك في أول أكتوبر التالي لترشحه للبعثة. 
د- أن يكون قد أمضى مدة خدمة فعلية لا تقل عن سنتين بوحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة، وان يتم ترشيحه من قبل الوحدة التي يعمل بها للقيام بدراسات ذات صلة بطبيعة عمله. 
هـ- أن لاتقل كفايته في السنتين الأخيرتين عن جيد جدا. 
ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء للأسباب التي يقدرها، الاستثناء من نسبتي النجاح المنصوص عليهما بالفقرة (أ).
وللوزير بناء على توصية وزارة الخدمة المدنية أو جهة عمل الموظف الاستثناء من شرط تقدير المؤهل الجامعي ومن شرط السن المنصوص عليهما بالفقرتين (ب، ج) وله بناء على توصية ذات الجهات تخفيض مدة الخدمة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة (د) حيث لا تقل عن سنة.

*الفصل الثالث**المنح والإجازات الدراسية*
*مادة (13) :* فيما عدا المنح الدراسية المقدمة من مؤسسات التعليم العالي بالسلطنة لا يجوز لأي فرد أو وحدة حكومية قبول أي منحة دراسية إلا بعد إخطار الوزارة، التي لها أن تعترض على قبول المنحة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ وصول الإخطار إليها، ويعتبر مضى هذه المدة دون اعتراض من الوزارة بمثابة موافقة على قبول المنحة الدراسية. 
*مادة (14) :* يكون منح موظفي وحدات الجهاز الإداري للدولة إجازات دراسية طبقا للشروط والأحكام المنصوص عليها بالنظم الوظيفية التي تسري في شأنهم، ولا يجوز تمديد الإجازة المشار إليها إلا بعد استطلاع رأى الوزارة. 
الفصل الرابع*حقوق الموفدين والتزاماتهم*

*مادة (15) :* تحدد اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون مقدار المخصصات الشهرية للمبعوثين والبدلات المقررة لهم حسب بلدان دراستهم وتنظيم قواعد  وإجراءات صرف هذه المخصصات.
*مادة (16) :* تتولى الوزارة الإشراف على الموفدين وعلى الطلبة العمانيين الدارسين على نفقتهم بالخارج من خلال أجهزتها المختصة ولها بعد الاتفاق مع وزارة الخارجية أن تعهد بالإشراف على المذكورين إلى موظفين مختصين بالسفارات أو القنصليات العمانية في البلاد التي لا يوجد بها ملحقيات ثقافية. 
*مادة (17) :* مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة السابقة، يتولى الملحقون الثقافيون ومساعدوهم تقديم الرعاية اللازمة للمبعوثين والدارسين على نفقتهم الخاصة، ومساعدتهم في حل المشاكل التي تواجههم تحت رعاية رؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية المعتمدين بالخارج.
*مادة (18) :* تحسب مدة الدراسة التي يمضيها الموظف الموفد سواء كانت داخل البلاد أو خارجها ضمن مدة خدمته. 
*مادة (19) :* على الموفد أن ينهى دراسته في المدة المقررة وان يواظب على حضور الدراسة والتدريبات العملية المرتبطة بها وان يكون محمود السيرة محافظا على سمعة بلاده وان يحترم تقاليد البلاد التي يوفد إليها. 
*مادة (20) :* للجنة أن تقرر صرف مكافاءة للموفد في البعثة الدراسية الذي ينهي دراسته بنجاح قبل نهاية المدة المقررة لها بستة اشهر على الأقل، على ألا تتجاوز قيمة المكافاءة نصف مجموع ما كان سيتقاضاه في المدة الباقية من البعثة لو انتهت بعثته في ميعادها المحدد. 
*مادة (21) :* يجب ألا يباشر الموفد عملا يؤثر سلبا في سير دراسته أو نشاطا يتعارض معها، ويحظر عليه استبدال الجامعة الموفد إليها أو تغيير التخصص إلا بعد موافقة اللجنة.
*مادة (22) :* للجنة الموافقة على طلب المبعوث تغيير الجامعة أو بلد الدراسة أو نوع التخصص في الحالات الآتية:
1- إذا الغي القسم أو المادة التي تخصص فيها المبعوث.
2- إذا ثبت أن المبعوث لا يمكنه تحمل الظروف المعيشية أو البيئية في بلد الدراسة وفقا للتقارير المعتمدة من جهات الإشراف المحددة في المادة (16).
3- إذا أصبح المبعوث غير آمن على نفسه. 
*مادة (23) :* للجنة وقف سريان مدة البعثة الدراسية بما لا يجاوز فصلين دراسيين أو سنة دراسية بحسب الأحوال أو مد هذه المدة في الحالات الآتية:
1-  إذا لم يتمكن المبعوث من الالتحاق بالدراسة في الموعد المحدد لذلك.
2-  إذا طلب المبعوث ذلك لظروف مرضية أو اجتماعية تمنعه من الاستمرار في الدراسة.
3-  إذا وافقت اللجنة على طلب المبعوث بتغيير الجامعة أو بلد الدراسة أو نوع لتخصص واقتضى التغيير مد مدة البعثة الدراسية.
4-  إذا استدعى المبعوث من قبل جهة عمله لحاجة ملحة. 
*مادة (24) :* على اللجنة إنهاء بعثة أو منحة الموفد في الحالات الآتية:- 
1- إذا فقد كل أو بعض الشروط اللازم توافرها لإيفاده طبقا لهذا القانون.
2- إذا ثبت انه أساء لمجتمعه أو لوطنه أو لحكومته.
3- إذا أخل بالالتزامات المنصوص عليها بالمادة (21)، بشرط استمراره في مباشرة العمل أو النشاط رغم إنذاره بمعرفة اللجنة. 
وللجنة أن تقرر إنهاء بعثة أو منحة الموفد في الحالتين الآتيتين:
1- إذا تخلف عن البعثة أو المنحة الدراسية أو اجل إجراءاتها عن المواعيد التي تحددها الوزارة.
2- إذا رسب سنتين دراسيتين متتاليتين، أو تجاوز المدة الكلية المحددة للانتهاء من الدراسة.
وللجنة في جميع الحالات السابقة أن توصي جهة العمل بقطع الإجازة الدراسية. 
*مادة (25) :* يلتزم الموظف المبعوث الذي تقرر اللجنة إنهاء بعثته بسداد قيمة ما صرف له من مخصصات وبدلات وتتولى الوحدة التي يعمل بها استرداد النفقات المشار إليها.
*مادة (26) :* يلتزم الموظف الموفد بالعودة إلى الوطن ومباشرة العمل خلال مدة لا تزيد عن شهر من تاريخ إنهاء الدراسة.
*مادة (27) :* يلتزم الموظف المبعوث الحاصل على الدراسات العليا بخدمة الجهة التي يعمل بها مدة لا تقل عن سنة مقابل كل سنة من سنوات بعثته للدراسات العليا وإلا التزم برد جميع ما انفق عليه خلال مدة البعثة الدراسية.
ولمجلس الخدمة المدنية الإعفاء من الالتزام المشار إليه بعد موافقة جهة عمل الموظف ووزارة المالية.
*الفصل الخامس**الإعانات الدراسية*

*مادة (28) :* تتولى الوزارة تيسير مهمة العمانيين الراغبين في القيام بدراسات تنطبق عليها أحكام هذا القانون على نفقتهم الخاصة أو على نفقة جهة أخرى غير حكومية والإشراف عليهم على النحو المقرر بالنسبة لأعضاء البعثات الدراسية. 
*مادة (29) :* للوزير بناء على توصية اللجنة منح الدارسين على نفقتهم داخل السلطنة أو خارجها الخاضعين لإشراف الوزارة إعانة دراسية عند توافر الاعتماد المالي المخصص لذلك وفقا للشروط والضوابط الآتية: 
1-  أن يكون الدارس عماني الجنسية.
2-  أن يكون مقيدا بإحدى الجامعات أو المؤسسات العلمية المعترف بها من قبل الوزارة. 
3-  أن يكون حسن السمعة والأخلاق. 
وتعطي الأولوية للدارسين بالمراحل النهائية ثم السنوات الأحدث على الترتيب وفي حالة التساوي تكون الأولوية للدارسين بالتخصصات العلمية.
وتحدد اللائحة التنفيذية مقدار الإعانات الدراسية.
*مادة (30) :* للوزير بناء على توصية اللجنة وقف الإعانة الدراسية في الحالات الآتية: 
1-  إذا تخلف أحد شروط منحها. 
2-  إذا رسب الدارس في دراسته بغير عذر مقبول 
3- إذا فصل الدارس من الجامعة أو المؤسسة العلمية أو انقطع عن الدراسة بغير عذر مقبول.
ولصاحب الشأن التظلم من القرار للوزير خلال شهر من تاريخ علمه بوقف الإعانة أو إخطاره بذلك بموجب كتاب مسجل.
ويجب البت في التظلم خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تقديمه، ويعتبر مضي هذه المدة دون رد بمثابة رفض للتظلم.

*وزارة التعليم العالي**قرار وزاري* *رقم (8/2003)**بإصدار اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون البعثات والمنح والإعانات الدراسية*


استناداًإلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 83/2002 بإصدار قانون البعثات والمنح والإعانات الدراسية وتعديلاته، 
والى القرار الوزاري رقم 7/85 بإصدار اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون البعثات والإعانات الدراسية وتعديلاته، 
والى كتاب وزارة الخدمة المدنية رقم خ.م/م.و/2/155/104، 
والى كتاب وزارة المالية رقم مالية ت-(3169) م.ت.د/1/9/1177، 
وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة.
*تقرر*

مادة (1)         يعمل بأحكام اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون البعثات والمنح والإعانات الدراسية المرافقة.
مادة (2)        يلغى القرار الوزاري رقم 7/85 المشار إليه، وكل ما يخالف أحكام هذه اللائحة.
مادة (3)        ينشر هذا القرار في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره. 

*د. يحيى بن محفوظ المنذري* 
*وزير التعليم العالي*

صدر في : 19 من ذي القعدة 1433هـ
*الموافق : 23من يناير 2003م*

الجريدة الرسمية العدد (736) 

*اللائحة التنفيذية لقانون البعثات والمنح والإعانات الدراسية**الفصل الأول**تعريفات وأحكام عامة*

مادة (1)        تكون للكلمات والعبارات الواردة في هذه اللائحة المعاني المحددة لها في المادة (1) من قانون البعثات والمنح والإعانات الدراسية المشار إليه، كما يكون لكلمتي القانون والمديرية المعنى الموضح قرين كل منهما.
*القانون* : قانون البعثات والمنح والإعانات الدراسية. 
*المديرية* : المديرية العامة للبعثات بوزارة التعليم العالي.
مادة (2)         تعلن الوزارة عن عدد البعثات الطلابية المقررة والمنح الدراسية المتوفرة في كل عام بسائر وسائل الإعلام الممكنة ويحدد في الإعلان مدة سريانه والاشتراطات الخاصة بالبعثات او المنح المطلوب شغلها. 
مادة (3)         يقدم الطلاب الراغبون في الابتعاث أو الحصول على منحة دراسية متوفرة لدى الوزارة ممن تنطبق عليهم الشروط المقررة قانونا،  طلباتهم إلى المديرية على النموذج الخاص بذلك. 
مادة (4)         يكلف المبعوث بتقديم المستندات الآتية:- 
1-     صورة من جواز السفر أو البطاقة الشخصية.
2-     صورة من شهادة الميلاد أو شهادة تقدير السن.
 شهادة الثانوية العامة أو ما يعادلها مصدقا عليها ومعادلة من وزارة التربيةوالتعليم إن كانت صادرة من خارج السلطنة، أو شهادة التخرج مع كشف الدرجات مصدقا عليهما إن كانا صادرين من خارج السلطنة بالنسبة لمبعوث الدراسات العليا. 
3-     شهادة حسن سير وسلوك.
4-     عدد ثمانية صور فوتوغرافية حديثة.
5-     نتيجة الفحص الطبي الموقع عليه من الجهة الطبية المختصة.
6-     موافقة جهة العمل وما يفيد إخطار وزارة الخدمة المدنية إن كان المبعوث موظفا.

ويقدم المبعوث لمرحلة الدراسات العليا بالإضافة إلى ما سبق المستندات الآتية:
1-     صورة من عقد الزواج إن كان متزوجا.
2-     صورة من جواز سفر الزوج.
3-     صورة من جوازات سفر الأولاد أو شهادات ميلادهم.
مادة (5)        بالإضافة إلى المستندات المشار إليها بالمادة السابقة، على الموظف المبعوث للدراسة بالدول غير العربية أن يقدم ما يفيد حصوله على خمس درجات في امتحان تحديد المستوى باللغة الإنجليزية (ielts) أو ما يعادل ذلك في امتحان (tofel)  إذا كانت دراسته السابقة بغير اللغة الإنجليزية، ويجوز الاحتفاظ له بحقه في البعثة مدة سنة على الأكثر ليصل إلى المعدل سالف الذكر.
مادة (6)        تعد الدائرة المختصة بالمديرية سجلا تقيد فيه طلبات الحصول على البعثات الطلابية والمنح الدراسية المتوفرة بأرقام مسلسلة حسب أسبقية تقديمها وتبين فيه اسم الطالب وعنوانه وتاريخ تقديم الطلب ويسلم الطالب إيصالا مبينا فيه رقم وتاريخ قيد طلبه في السجل إذا كان قد سلم باليد.
وعلى المديرية عرض الطلبات المستوفاة بعد قيدها على رئيس اللجنة لتحديد جلسة لنظرها.
مادة (7)         يكون الاستثناء من شرط تقدير المؤهل الجامعي ومن شرط السن وكذلك تخفيض مدة الخدمة المنصوص عليها بالفقرات  (ب) و (ج) و (د) من المادة (12) من القانون بناء على توصية من وزرة الخدمة المدنية أو من جهة عمل الموظف إلى الوزير مشفوعة ببيان الاعتبارات الداعية لذلك.
مادة (8)         في حالة زيادة عدد المرشحين للبعثات من الموظفين عن عدد البعثات المقررة لهم سنويا تكون الأولوية وفقا لما يأتي: 
1-   للحاصلين على أعلى نسبة نجاح.
2-   للأقدم في الوظيفة.
3-   للحاصلين على أعلى الدرجات في تقارير الكفاية. 
مادة (9)         على الوزارة أن تقوم بالإعلان عن أسماء من تم اختيارهم للبعثات أو للمنح الدراسية في مقر اللجنة وفي ديوان عام الوزارة وعلى شبكة المعلومات، على أن يتضمن هذا الإعلان التكليف بمراجعة الجهات المختصة بالوزارة لتوقيع عقد البعثة وإنهاء إجراءات السفر في الوعد الذي يحدد له.
مادة (10) بالإضافة إلى الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة (8) من القانون يشترط لقبول طلبات ذوي الخبرة الراغبين في الدراسة بمراحل التعليم دون الجامعي والجامعي والدراسات العليا ما يلي: 
1-   أن لا يقل عمر المتقدم للدراسة عن (30) عاما وان لا يزيد على (45) عاما إن كان موظفا.
2-  أن لا تقل مدة خبرته في الوظيفة أو في المهنة الحالية عن ست سنوات.
3-   أن يكون قد أمضى بنجاح 9 سنوات دراسية على الأقل بالتعليم النظامي في حالة الالتحاق بالدراسة بمرحلتي التعليم دون الجامعي والجامعي.
4-   أن تكون لديه دراسة في التعليم دون الجامعي في حالة الالتحاق بالدراسات العليا.
5-   أن يكون قبوله للدراسة في مجال يتفق وخبراته العملية.
6-  أن يكون قد حضر عددا من الدورات التدريبية أو المهنية أو التعليمية.
7-  أن يخضع لنفس المتطلبات الدراسية اللازمة للحصول على المؤهل في النظامين الكامل والجزئي، النظري والعملي.
*الفصل الثاني*

*التظلمـــات*مادة (11)        يكون التظلم من قرارات اللجنة بطلب يقدم من ذي المصلحة الي مقرر اللجنة مبينا فيه اسم مقدمه والقرار المتظلم منه وتاريخه و أسباب التظلم.
مادة (12)         تقيد التظلمات في سجل يخصص لهذا الغرض وتعطى أرقاما مسلسلة ويذكر أمام كل تظلم تاريخ وروده إلى الوزارة أو تاريخ تقديمه أن كان قد سلم باليد.
مادة (13)         ترفع التظلمات فورا إلى الوزير ليتم الفصل فيها طبقا للمواعيد المحددة بالقانون ويكون قراره في ذلك نهائيا وتودع صورة من القرار بملف المتظلم كما يؤشر في السجل أمام كل تظلم بنتيجة البت فيه.
*الفصل الثالث*في الأشراف على أعضاء البعثات والمنح والإجازات الدراسية
مادة (14)         يجب على الموفد للدراسة بالخارج أن يخطر الملحق الثقافي أو الموظف المختص بالسفارات أو القنصليات العمانية أو غيره من جهات الإشراف التي تحددها له الوزارة بوصوله إلى بلد الدراسة، وتتولى المديرية تزويد هذه الجهات بصور كاملة من ملفات الموفدين في بعثات أو منح دراسية أو غيرهم من الخاضعين لإشراف الوزارة.
مادة (15)         يجب على الموفد أن يوافي جهات الإشراف المحددة بالمادة السابقة بصفة دورية منتظمة ببيان عن نشاطه الدراسي والمناهج التي يقوم بتحصيلها ومدى ما يحرزه فيها من تقدم، وعليه تخويل جهات الإشراف المشار إليها التفويض الذي يمكنها من مراجعة نتائجه بالجامعات.

*الفصل الرابع**في المخصصات المالية والمستحقات والبدلات الأخرى*مادة (16)         تتحمل جهة عمل الموظف المبعوث داخل السلطنة راتبه وبدلاته المقررة بالنظام الوظيفي الذي يخضع له، وتتحمل الرسوم الدراسية عنه ان وجدت، ولها ان تمنحه تكاليف مشروع التخرج، او مصاريف طبع و إعداد الرسالة على النحو المقرر بالمادة (30) من هذه اللائحة. 
مادة: (17)         يعامل الطالب المبعوث بالمؤسسات التعليمية الحكومية داخل السلطنة معاملة زملائه من طلبة هذه المؤسسات.
أما الطالب المبعوث على نفقة الوزارة بالجامعات والكليات الخاصة داخل السلطنة فيمنح اعتبارا من بدء الدراسة المخصص الشهري الذي يتقرر صرفه له حسب القرارات التي تصدر في هذا الشأن بعد موافقة وزارة المالية.
وتتولى الوزارة في جميع الحالات سداد الرسوم الدراسية المقررة ان وجدت.
مادة: (18)         يستحق المبعوث خارج السلطنة مخصصات مالية تمنح له اعتبار من يوم سفره إلى مقر دراسته كما يستحق راتبه وبدلاته ان كان موظفا، وتتولى الملحقيات الثقافية او الجهات التي تحددها الوزارة صرف المخصصات المالية مقدما عن كل شهر وذلك طبقا للملحقين (1) و (2) المرافقين لهذه اللائحة.
مادة (19)         يعد الملحق الثقافي سجلا يدون فيه أسماء المبعوثين الموكل إليه الإشراف عليهم ونوع البعثة ومقدار المخصصات المالية المقررة لكل مبعوث ومستحقاته المالية الأخرى وكل ما يطرأ على هذه البيانات من تغيير. 
مادة (20)        تتحمل الوزارة تكاليف الفحص الطبي على المبعوث بالعيادات الخاصة ان اشترطت بلد الدراسة ذلك، كما تتحمل قيمة تأشيرة دخول بلد الدراسة للمبعوث وأسرته المسموح بسفرها على نفقة الوزارة وتكاليف إقامة المبعوث بفندق مناسب عند الوصول إلى بلد الدراسة لأول مره مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعا واحدا يتحمل خلالها تكاليف الإعاشة والهاتف وغيرها من المصاريف الشخصية.
مادة (21) تتولى الملحقيات الثقافية وغيرها من الجهات التي تحددها الوزارة سداد الرسوم المقررة الي الكلية او المعهد او غيرها من الجهات الرسمية في البلد الذي يدرس فيه المبعوث وذلك بناء على المستندات الرسمية الصادرة بهذا الشأن. 

وتشتمل الرسوم المقررة على ما يلي :-
1-   مصاريف الحصول على قبول بالجامعات ان وجدت.
2-     رسوم القيد 
3-   الرسوم الدراسية السنوية 
4-   رسوم دخول الامتحانات 
5-   رسوم استخراج الشهادات والتصديق عليها 
مادة (22)         تمنح للمبعوث سنويا تذكرة سفر بالدرجة السياحية من السلطنة إلى مقر دراسته وبالعكس.
ويصرف لمبعوث الدراسات العليا إضافة إلى ما تقدم تذاكر سفر بالدرجة السياحية لزوجه ولثلاثة من أولاده دون سن الحادية والعشرين من السلطنة الي مقر دراسته وبالعكس.
ويجوز للمبعوث الحصول على تعويض نقدي عن هذه التذاكر وفق اقل الأسعار السائدة وقت تقديم طلب صرف التعويض.
مادة (23)         يمنح المبعوث المقيم بمحافظة ظفار او محافظة مسندم او جزيرة مصيرة تذكرة سفر سنويا بالدرجة السياحية من محل الإقامة الي مسقط وبالعكس. 
وتمنح لمبعوث الدراسات العليا – المقيم بهذه المناطق بالإضافة إلى ما تقدم – تذاكر سفر من ذات النوع لزوجه ولثلاثة من أولاده دون سن الحادية والعشرين.
ويجوز صرف تعويض نقدي عن هذه التذاكر إذا رغب المبعوث في ذلك.
مادة (24) يستحق مبعوث الدراسات العليا علاوة زوجية بنسبة 25% من قيمة مخصصاته الشهرية في حالة اصطحاب زوجه بشرط ألا يكون الزوج حاصلا على بعثة او إجازة دراسية براتب، ويوقف صرف هذه العلاوة اعتبارا من بداية الشهر التالي لتاريخ مغادرة الزوج بلد الدراسة. 
مادة (25)         تتحمل الوزارة تكاليف التأمين الصحي على المبعوث، كما تتحمل تكاليف التأمين الصحي على زوج مبعوث الدراسات العليا وأولاده المسموح بسفرهم معه طبقا لاحكام قانون البعثات وهذه اللائحة.
ويمنح المبعوث بالبلاد التي ليس بها نظام تامين صحي ولا تطبق نظام العلاج المجاني بدل علاج شهري بقيمة عشرة ريالات عمانية ويكون البدل عشرين ريالا عمانيا شهريا بالنسبة لمبعوث الدراسات العليا مدة إقامة الزوج والأولاد معه ببلد الدراسة مع تحمل الوزارة - في كل الأحوال – بتكاليف الإقامة بالمستشفيات والعمليات الجراحية عدا الجراحات التجميلية وعمليات تقويم وزراعة الأسنان غير الناشئة عن حوادث. 
مادة (26)         تصرف للمبعوث بناء على طلبه المخصصات المالية عن اشهر الصيف حتى نهاية شهر اغسطس دفعة واحدة مقدما ما لم تكن دراسته مستمرة خلال هذه الأشهر. 
مادة (27)         إذا حصل المبعوث على منحة دراسية من الجامعة التي يدرس بها او من حكومة بلد الدراسة منح تعويضا يعادل الفرق بين المنحة وما هو مخصص له كمبعوث، إضافة إلى علاوة تفوق بقيمة مائتي ريال عماني عن كل سنة من سنوات المنحة.
مادة (28) يمنح المبعوث بدل لباس مقداره مائة ريال عماني، كما يمنح بدل كتب طبقا لما هو وارد بالملحقين (1) و (2) المرافقين لهذه اللائحة، ويصرف البدلان دفعة واحدة في بداية كل سنة من سنوات البعثة.
مادة (29)         يمنح المبعوث بدل معدات علمية وبدل زي خاص لا يتجاوز مقدارهما مائة وخمسون ريالا عمانيا مره كل سنتين ان كان تخصصه علميا. 
مادة (30)         يمنح المبعوث لمرحلة الدراسة الجامعية الأولى مبلغ خمسمائة ريال عماني كتكاليف لمشروع التخرج ان وجد 
ويمنح المبعوث لدراسة الماجستير خمسمائة ريال عماني والمبعوث لدراسة الدكتوراه ألف ريال عماني مقابل تكاليف إعداد وطبع الرسالة، ويصرف البدل المذكور مرة واحده خلال السنة الأخيرة من البعثة. 
مادة (31)         يستحق المبعوث الذي تنتهي بعثته بعد مضي خمسة أيام على الأقل من بداية الشهر مخصصاته المالية عن شهر كامل.
مادة (32)         يمنح المبعوث الذي يتم دراسته بنجاح تعويضا نقديا لنقل أمتعته الزائدة يعادل قيمة شحن مائة كيلو جرام جوا من مقر دراسته إلى السلطنة او مائتي ريال عماني أيهما اقل.
مادة (33)         لا يجوز للمبعوث او لأحد أفراد أسرته المسموح بسفرها معه طبقا لاحكام قانون البعثات وهذه اللائحة الجمع بين مزايا تذاكر السفر و التأمين الصحي وبدل العلاج وبدل اللباس وأية بدلات او مزايا أخرى منصوص عليها بهذه اللائحة وبين مثيلاتها من البدلات والمزايا التي تكون مقررة وفقا للأنظمة المختلفة ويصرف له البدل او الميزة بالقيمة الأعلى من جهة عمله او من الوزارة بحسب الأحوال.
مادة (34)         يوقف صرف المخصصات المالية للمبعوث اعتبار من نهاية الشهر التالي لتاريخ انتهاء البعثة بنجاح دون مد بسبب يرجع إليه،  او بنهاية سنة الامتياز بالنسبة لطلبة الطب الذين تشترط عليهم الجامعات قضاء هذه السنة في جهات بعينها بذات بلد الدراسة، او بنهاية الشهر التالي لتاريخ الحصول على الدرجة العلمية أيهما اقرب. 
كما يوقف صرف المخصصات المالية ان أوقفت البعثة الدراسية وذلك طوال مدة الوقف، او ان فصل المبعوث من الجامعة .
مادة (35) : إذا توفى المبعوث او أحد أفراد أسرته المسموح بسفرها معه طبقا لاحكام قانون البعثات وهذه اللائحة تولت الملحقيات الثقافية او غيرها من الجهات التي تحددها الوزارة فورا اتخاذ الإجراءات الضرورية لنقل جثمان المتوفى إلى السلطنة على نفقة الوزارة او على نفقة جهة العمل بحسب الأحوال.
*الفصل الخامس*في الإعانات الدراسية
مادة (36) : تستهدف الإعانات الدراسية تشجيع الطلاب الدارسين على نفقتهم الخاصة وحثهم على التفوق المستمر ومعاونتهم للحصول على درجات في التعليم الجامعي او دون الجامعي لرفع كفاءتهم العلمية.
مادة (37) :  يجوز للوزارة - عند توافر الاعتماد المالي – دفع الرسوم الدراسية المستحقة عن الطلاب المشار إليهم بالمادة السابقة، او منحهم إعانات دراسية شهرية بحد أدنى قدره خمسون ريالا عمانيا لكل منهم او دفع الرسوم الدراسية ومنح الإعانة معا.
ويجوز النظر في زيادة مقدار الإعانة المقررة بعد مضي عام على الأقل من تاريخ استحقاقها مراعاة للأحوال المعيشية او للتقدم في المراحل الدراسية.
مادة (38) : على الراغبين من الدارسين العمانيين في الحصول على إعانة دراسية ان يقدم طلبا إلى الوزارة متضمنا مبررات طلبه الإعانة الدراسية، مرفقا به المستندات الآتية:
1-   شهادة تفيد قيده بإحدى الجامعات او المؤسسات العلمية المعترف بها من قبل الوزارة.
2-   بيان بحالته الدراسية موضحا به نوع التخصص.
3-   إقرار بعدم حصوله على إعانة او منحة دراسية من أية جهة أخرى.
ملحق (1)*المخصصات المالية لمبعوث الدراسة الجامعية بالخارج**بدل الكتب يصرف سنويا**المخصص الشهري**بلد الدراسة**م**للتخصص الأدبي*
*للتخصص العلمي* 



170 جنيه إسترليني
210 جنيه إسترليني
600 جنيه إسترليني
دول أوربا الغربية واستراليا ونيوزيلندا
1 
600 دولار أمريكي
700 دولار أمريكي 
900 دولار أمريكي 
أمريكا 
2
480 دولار أمريكي 
600 دولار أمريكي 
900 دولار أمريكي
كندا 
3
208 دولار أمريكي 
260 دولار أمريكي 
650 دولار أمريكي 
الأردن ودول الخليج العربي وشرق أسيا 
4
208 دولار أمريكي
260 دولار أمريكي
550 دولار أمريكي
مصر ودول المغرب العربي وجنوب أسيا و أوربا الشرقية وبقية دول العالم
5
170 جنيه إسترليني
210 جنيه إسترليني
800 جنيه إسترليني
اليابان وسنغافورة 
6

ملحق (2)المخصصات المالية لمبعوث الدراسات العليا بالخارج
*بدل الكتب (يصرف سنويا)**المخصص الشهري**نوع الدراسة**بلد الدراسة**م**للتخصص الأدبي*
*للتخصص العلمي* 





170 جنيه إسترليني 

210 جنيه إسترليني
625 جنيه إسترليني

750 جنيه إسترليني  
الماجستير والزمالة الدكتوراه 
دول أوربا الغربية واستراليا ونيوزيلندا 
1

600 دولار أمريكي 

700 دولار أمريكي 
970 دولار أمريكي 

1165دولار أمريكي
الماجستير والزمالة 
الدكتوراه 
أمريكا وكندا 
2
208 دولار أمريكي 
260 دولار أمريكي 
700 دولار أمريكي 

840 دولار أمريكي
الماجستير والزمالة الدكتوراه 
الأردن ودول الخليج العربي وشرق أسيا 
3

208 دولار أمريكي 

260 دولار أمريكي 
680 دولار أمريكي 

800 دولار أمريكي 
الماجستير والزمالة الدكتوراه 
دول المغرب العربي 
4

208 دولار أمريكي 

260 دولار أمريكي 
575 دولار أمريكي

640 دولار أمريكي 
الماجستير والزمالة الدكتوراه 
مصر وجنوب أسيا وأوربا الشرقية وبقية دول العالم 
5

170 جنيه إسترليني

210 جنيه إسترليني 
800 جنيه إسترليني 

850 جنيه إسترليني 
الماجستير والزمالة 
الدكتوراه 
اليابان وسنغافورة 
6

----------

